# Software to make Harddisk data unrecoverable



## guru_urug (Dec 6, 2011)

Im giving off my old internal sata I 160GB to my friend. It has a lot of personal data which I backed up onto my 500GB harddisk. I know that the best way to make data unrecoverable is to repeatedly format and write garbage values and again format in cycles. Please suggest a software that does this. Thanks


----------



## prvprv (Dec 6, 2011)

Active Kill Disk
You can get it here

Erase hard drive by Active@ KillDisk. Low Level Format.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 6, 2011)

There is no way, except for one.
Delete your files & make file blank with same name with zero byte of length. This is the '*only*' way to make every deleted file unrecoverable.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 6, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> There is no way, except for one.
> Delete your files & make file blank with same name with zero byte of length. This is the '*only*' way to make every deleted file unrecoverable.



Nope.You can use file shredders for this purpose.
File Shredder is a good one.


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2011)

take a look at this link 
How to REALLY erase a hard drive | ZDNet


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Im giving off my old internal sata I 160GB to my friend. It has a lot of personal data which I backed up onto my 500GB harddisk. I know that the best way to make data unrecoverable is to repeatedly format and write garbage values and again format in cycles. Please suggest a software that does this. Thanks



There are many...but I use TuneUp Shredder....

Eraser is also good & Free


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 7, 2011)

dban it.

Darik's Boot And Nuke | Hard Drive Disk Wipe and Data Clearing


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Guys for the suggestions. 

Will try them


----------

